# 2003 Maxima Crankshaft Position Sensor



## n3v3rless (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anybody happen to know the actual location of the crankshaft position sensor on a 2003 Nissan Maxima? I had a mechanic run the diagnostic and finally pin down the part that's been giving me trouble, but he didn't seem to know where it was and I am having a hard time finding it.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

So, let me get this straight...
Your "mechanic", likely used a sub-$100 OBD2 scanner, to pull whatever appears to be, a code relating to the CPS, and this same "mechanic" doesn't know where the "CPS" is?
Where'd this "mechanic" get his "mechanic" training? Back of a Wheaties box?
Any clown with a Haynes manual or a Chilton's manual or the FSM or half a pair of working eyes could find this part. Is this mechanic's nose in the way of his eyes?
Simply amazing...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

These sensors were recalled on 2002-03 Maximas, so I would first contact your Nissan dealer w/ your VIN # to see if there is an open recall for your vehicle. IF so, they will replace it for no charge. The campaign ID# was 3022. If not, I would still use the parts they are using in the recall, which involves replacing cam & crank sensors. The kit is available from Nissan, P/N: 23731-AL627. The kit contains the crank sensor, left hand cam sensor and right hand cam sensor. The crankshaft position sensor (POS) is located on the oil pan facing the gear teeth (cogs) of the signal plate at the end of the crankshaft. I agree that the person diagnosing the car should at least be able to tell you where the part is if he has allegedly diagnosed it as faulty!


----------



## n3v3rless (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, so I am a little confused here. I went and got the Haynes and it turns out that the crank angle sensor (and there is only 1 on the '03) on the '03 is on the AT bell-housing on the back (driver-side) of the engine, cool. So I replaced the thing and had some trouble tracking down the right part. My Max is an '03 and that has been confirmed by Nissan, the parts store punched my VIN and it came out as an '02...but the part I needed was...according to their system...for an '04 manual. Now, the sensor functions just fine but I am still having trouble with the car. The motor tends to stutter (drop/surge) while maintaining speed or accelerating. Mostly it drops and I have this stutter of losing power. Also, generally within the first hour of a cold-start, it completely stalls out at idle speed. The only counter I have had for this is to drop to neutral and rev the engine over 1000 rpms until I am ready to accelerate and then find the right rpm : speed ratio to put it in drive without lurching the car. 

Currently I have only replaced the crank angle sensor and, just today, the spark-plugs. I have not yet re-assembled the intake manifold until I can check a few other systems. I have a few other theories as to what the problem could be; cam sensors, knock sensor, fuel pump/filter assembly, injectors, spark-plug wires or something else in the wiring harness. I am soon planning to get a code-reader but am wondering if, based on my symptoms, somebody else can help me narrow down some of these options. 

Please ask if you feel a more detailed description of any particular performance aspect would help you help me and I would be glad to tell you anything I know. Thanks in advance.

PS: I only asked the mechanic to use his device to read the code. He told me before hand that Nissans made up a very small part of his experience and would only be willing to tell me what the reader said. Also, seeing as some of these sensors find their way to all kinds of locations, I'm willing to let it pass. He's an honest guy and typically very helpful. Nobody knows everything.


----------



## n3v3rless (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, also, I called nissan about the recalls and they said on my particular factory and production date there was no recall for my VIN


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Recall may have been done already. If it's an 03, the recall vehicles had the last six numbers of the VIN fall in the range of -400002 to -515067. The crank sensor on 2003 Maximas, P/N: 23731-AL66C was also used on 04 Maximas. I would've gone with the kit, though, from Nissan, P/N: 23731-AL627; it's only $20 more and comes with the two cam sensors in addition to the crank sensor. I don't trust aftermarket parts when it comes to ignition componants, starters and alternators. I've just seen to many problems with them over the years.


----------



## n3v3rless (Aug 23, 2011)

there was never a recall on my vin, I asked them directly. Where on the nissan site can I enter the part number? having a hard time locating it and I want a description to be sure that I'm getting the whole kit.


----------

